# Reptile meetings near Hertfordshire?



## josh9961 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi everyone, I would really like to meet a few fellow keepers as I don't actually know anyone else who keeps snakes apart from on forums. Are there any herp groups/clubs etc near(ish) to Hertfordshire? I don't mind travelling a bit! : victory: cheers, Josh.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Whereabouts in Hertfordshire?


----------



## erewegoagain (Mar 25, 2009)

IHS have a Hertfordshire branch:

Meets on the FIRST Wednesday of the month at
The White Horse, 33 Castle Street, Hertford 

Commencing 2030Hrs.
For information email Louisa at [email protected]

There is also the Thames and Chiltern Group, they meet in Amersham​


----------



## josh9961 (Feb 10, 2011)

Cheers guys :2thumb:


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

Hi,

i'm trying to organise a meetup in central London. Where abouts are you based?


----------



## josh9961 (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm in Hemel Hempstead, but I don't mind travelling about a bit to meet other keepers!


----------

